# Any orlando timeshare resorts that qualify you for FastPass?



## melpollard (Apr 12, 2019)

I would be trading thru Interval. I’m guessing not since I have not found anything on a search.  TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 12, 2019)

melpollard said:


> I would be trading thru Interval. I’m guessing not since I have not found anything on a search.  TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only the DVC ones, which aren't in interval.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 13, 2019)

To clarify, DVC resorts are the only timeshares that qualify you to book FPs 60 days before checkin (and for as many days as you have tickets for, up to 14 days, on that day). Guests not staying onsite can’t book until 30 days from the day they plan to visit the parks and have to book day by day, 30 days from each day.

It’s not impossible to get FPs for the most popular rides when staying offsite but it requires checking frequently even up to and including the day you’re in that park. For instance, we were staying offsite and finally in the middle of our stay got FPs for Flight of Passage for the next day and the following day.

I know from your other posts that you’re planning a big family trip for December 2021. The first two weeks of December are “relatively” uncrowded in the parks (although as others have told you, there are no uncrowded times at WDW anymore) but once kids are out of school for the holidays it gets really crowded, and the week between Christmas and New Year’s is THE busiest week of the year. So getting FPs for the most popular rides is a challenge even for those with the 60-day booking window, since someone trying to get FoP for the first or second day of their visit is competing with people who will check in several days before them and therefore were able to book FPs for that day several days earlier. So if things remain as they currently are you are facing a challenge getting FPs for the most popular rides no matter what.

OTOH, December 2021 is a long time away, so many changes could be made, and rumors are that we’ll see FPs for sale for some rides, possibly starting with the Star Wars rides. WDW has had great success with Disney After Hours events at MK, DHS and AK. These are extra-cost events, open to anyone who wants to pay for them, that allow guests to remain in the given park for some period of time after it closes to regular guests and have access to certain rides. Disney limits the number of tickets sold, so for instance at an AK DAH in January we rode Dinosaur once, Everest three times, Navi River Journey once and FoP three times in three hours. There are rumors that Disney will reduce the number of Extra Magic Hours for resort guests (allowing WDW resort guests with regular admission tickets to enter an hour early or stay two hours later than offsite guests, at no extra charge) and increase the number of paid events that are open to anyone who has the $ to pay for them.

SO - keep planning your trip, but keep up with changes at WDW because we’re bound to see many before that time. My favorite internet sites are DISboards.com and AllEars.net, but there are others such as WDWnt.com and WDWmagic.com that are reliable sources of information.

And if you have more questions, please ask!


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

I could see anti-trust issues with that type of favoritism.


----------



## melpollard (Apr 13, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> To clarify, DVC resorts are the only timeshares that qualify you to book FPs 60 days before checkin (and for as many days as you have tickets for, up to 14 days, on that day). Guests not staying onsite can’t book until 30 days from the day they plan to visit the parks and have to book day by day, 30 days from each day.
> 
> It’s not impossible to get FPs for the most popular rides when staying offsite but it requires checking frequently even up to and including the day you’re in that park. For instance, we were staying offsite and finally in the middle of our stay got FPs for Flight of Passage for the next day and the following day.
> 
> ...



Such a wealth of information!! Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 13, 2019)

DrQ said:


> I could see anti-trust issues with that type of favoritism.



How so?

PS my DH and DS are both Eagle Scouts, so I like your avatar.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> How so?
> 
> PS my DH and DS are both Eagle Scouts, so I like your avatar.


This is what got Microsoft in trouble, by reserving "hidden" API's into the O/S to which outsider's were not privy.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 14, 2019)

DrQ said:


> This is what got Microsoft in trouble, by reserving "hidden" API's into the O/S to which outsider's were not privy.



I’m still confused. What are “hidden API’s”? Everything I posted is public information, available via Disney’s website, not to mention numerous internet sites. The 60-day FP booking window is a perk of paying the extra $$ to stay onsite vs. off. It’s available to guests at WDW resorts as well as the Swan, Dolphin and the hotels on Hotel Plaza Blvd. just next to Disney Springs.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 14, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I’m still confused. What are “hidden API’s”? Everything I posted is public information, available via Disney’s website, not to mention numerous internet sites. *The 60-day FP booking window is a perk of paying the extra $$ to stay onsite vs. off. It’s available to guests at WDW resorts as well as the Swan, Dolphin and the hotels on Hotel Plaza Blvd. just next to Disney Springs.*


Here is the gist of the Microsoft anti-trust lawsuit:
The plaintiffs alleged that Microsoft had *abused monopoly power* on Intel-based personal computers in its handling of operating system and web browser integration. The issue central to the case was whether Microsoft was allowed to bundle its flagship Internet Explorer (IE) web browser software with its Windows operating system. Bundling them is alleged to have been responsible for Microsoft's victory in the browser wars as every Windows user had a copy of IE. It was further alleged that this restricted the market for competing web browsers (such as Netscape Navigator or Opera), since it typically took a while to download or purchase such software at a store. Underlying these disputes were questions over whether Microsoft had manipulated its application programming interfaces to favor IE over third-party web browsers, Microsoft's conduct in forming restrictive licensing agreements with original equipment manufacturers (OEMs), and Microsoft's intent in its course of conduct.​
Since Disney is both in the Entertainment business and Hospitality business, it could be argued that they are using their unique position to provide a benefit that no other competing property can match.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 14, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Here is the gist of the Microsoft anti-trust lawsuit:
> The plaintiffs alleged that Microsoft had *abused monopoly power* on Intel-based personal computers in its handling of operating system and web browser integration. The issue central to the case was whether Microsoft was allowed to bundle its flagship Internet Explorer (IE) web browser software with its Windows operating system. Bundling them is alleged to have been responsible for Microsoft's victory in the browser wars as every Windows user had a copy of IE. It was further alleged that this restricted the market for competing web browsers (such as Netscape Navigator or Opera), since it typically took a while to download or purchase such software at a store. Underlying these disputes were questions over whether Microsoft had manipulated its application programming interfaces to favor IE over third-party web browsers, Microsoft's conduct in forming restrictive licensing agreements with original equipment manufacturers (OEMs), and Microsoft's intent in its course of conduct.​
> Since Disney is both in the Entertainment business and Hospitality business, it could be argued that they are using their unique position to provide a benefit that no other competing property can match.



Ah, thanks. I think I understand your point now, but I don’t believe that Disney offering a perk like earlier FP booking to its resort guests is quite the same as Microsoft bundling IE with its OS.


----------



## silentg (Apr 14, 2019)

Go to the Disney website open an account mydisney.com  you are able to book fp with a ticket purchase .We have annual pass so we can book fp with our account. There is no cost to have an account. It links up friends and family too.
Good Luck!
Silentg


----------



## melpollard (Apr 14, 2019)

silentg said:


> Go to the Disney website open an account mydisney.com  you are able to book fp with a ticket purchase .We have annual pass so we can book fp with our account. There is no cost to have an account. It links up friends and family too.
> Good Luck!
> Silentg



60 days or 30 days out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 14, 2019)

Disney doesn't have a monopoly in the theme park industry, while Microsoft did in operating systems.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 14, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Disney doesn't have a monopoly in the theme park industry, while Microsoft did in operating systems.


Au contraire, IOS? ... Unix?

The point was the Microsoft was a MAJOR player in the desktop environment and they used that position to freeze out competitors.  

Do any of the other amusement parks operate hotels and provide an advantage access to their attractions?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes. Sea World licenses with specific hotels to offer (free) access to its paid version called QuickQueue. HGVC-SeaWorld is one of them.
https://seaworld.com/orlando/vacation-packages/hotel-partners/

Dollywood likewise offers free access to its paid virtual queuing system for guests of its resort: https://www.dollywood.com/Resort/About-the-Resort/Included-With-Your-Resort-Stay

Cedar Point gives its resort guests an hour early entry for some of the more popular rides. This is also available to anyone who buys the top-tier annual pass.
https://www.cedarpoint.com/blog/2019-early-entry

Disney is also willing to license to other hotels in addition to their own. For example, the Bonnet Creek hotels not named Wyndham participate, as do the separately-owned Swan/Dolphin and those in the Disney Springs area.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 14, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Au contraire, IOS? ... Unix?
> 
> The point was the Microsoft was a MAJOR player in the desktop environment and they used that position to freeze out competitors.
> 
> Do any of the other amusement parks operate hotels and provide an advantage access to their attractions?





DrQ said:


> Au contraire, IOS? ... Unix?
> 
> The point was the Microsoft was a MAJOR player in the desktop environment and they used that position to freeze out competitors.
> 
> Do any of the other amusement parks operate hotels and provide an advantage access to their attractions?



While not having 100% market share, their Herfindahl-Hirschman Index was high enough for them to exercise monopoly power. A similar measurement for Orlando amusement parks would be below the threshold for an unconcentrated market of 1000, as there are multiple competitors with decent market shares (Disney, Universal, Seaworld, Legoland).

Many other amusement parks provide benefits to their hotel guests. Seaworld and Universal in Orlando both do, as does Legoland California.

Given that Disney has been able to negotiate deals with many other hotels to provide the same benefits via them, it would be trivial for them to argue someone hasn't wanted to pay an appropriate price for the access.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 14, 2019)

bnoble said:


> Yes. Sea World licenses with specific hotels to offer (free) access to its paid version called QuickQueue. HGVC-SeaWorld is one of them.
> https://seaworld.com/orlando/vacation-packages/hotel-partners/
> 
> Dollywood likewise offers free access to its paid virtual queuing system for guests of its resort: https://www.dollywood.com/Resort/About-the-Resort/Included-With-Your-Resort-Stay
> ...


Ok, I see where Disney is licensing through "Official" WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels which are not operated by Disney. Swan/Dolphin hotels are joint ventures, so the separation is not as clean.

Herschend Family Entertainment (Dollywood) could be in jeopardy if they only offer the perk to guests to their lodging venues.

SeaWorld is free to license to their heart's content because as far as I can tell, they are not in the hotel business.


----------



## silentg (Apr 14, 2019)

melpollard said:


> 60 days or 30 days out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not sure, I tried to get fast pass for May 13 in March but couldn’t,  so probably 30 days ?
I was able to get FP for April30th.
Silentg


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 15, 2019)

silentg said:


> I’m not sure, I tried to get fast pass for May 13 in March but couldn’t,  so probably 30 days ?
> I was able to get FP for April30th.
> Silentg



30 days for offsite stays and 60 days for onsite (or certain rare exceptions).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 15, 2019)

So just thinking outside the box.  (Apparently I am not the only one, as I found this on DISBOARDS.

If you "stay" at an official hotel, you get 60 day out FP bookings?  But don't use it....

https://www.wdwinfo.com/the-great-throwaway-room-debate.htm


----------



## bnoble (Apr 15, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> If you "stay" at an official hotel, you get 60 day out FP bookings? But don't use it....


Exactly. I did this once at Universal. A single night got us two days of unlimited express, and that night was cheaper than buying unlimited express for the four of us for those two days. We didn't sleep there, though we did use it as a base for a mid-day break and enjoyed the (very nice) pool.

My attitude on the larger question: if you are paying for a room, you can decide how you want to use it, and that can include not sleeping in it. I'm a bit more grumpy about people who book and then cancel at 29 days keeping the FP+ reservations, but only in that I would not personally do it; it's not one of those things I look down my nose at vs. say, the old "back way" into the MK parking lot that avoided having to pay, which was just flat stealing. (And, no, before you ask, it no longer exists.) Eventually, Disney will probably figure out a way to stop that, but until they do, people will do it.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> So just thinking outside the box.  (Apparently I am not the only one, as I found this on DISBOARDS.
> 
> If you "stay" at an official hotel, you get 60 day out FP bookings?  But don't use it....
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/the-great-throwaway-room-debate.htm





bnoble said:


> Exactly. I did this once at Universal. A single night got us two days of unlimited express, and that night was cheaper than buying unlimited express for the four of us for those two days. We didn't sleep there, though we did use it as a base for a mid-day break and enjoyed the (very nice) pool.
> 
> My attitude on the larger question: if you are paying for a room, you can decide how you want to use it, and that can include not sleeping in it. I'm a bit more grumpy about people who book and then cancel at 29 days keeping the FP+ reservations, but only in that I would not personally do it; it's not one of those things I look down my nose at vs. say, the old "back way" into the MK parking lot that avoided having to pay, which was just flat stealing. (And, no, before you ask, it no longer exists.) Eventually, Disney will probably figure out a way to stop that, but until they do, people will do it.



Disney did recently close the door on the “book and cancel at 29 days” technique. Now, if you cancel a reservation and don’t replace it with a new resort reservation that includes all the same park days as the first one did, all the FPs made at 60 days out are cancelled. 

They also closed the “rolling 60” booking window, wherein if you had an onsite stay followed by an offsite stay, at 60 days from onsite checkin you could book FPs for that entire stay (including day of checkout) and then could book offsite days one by one 60 days prior to each. Now your 60 day window closes on onsite checkout day and doesn’t open again until 30 days before each offsite day. 

BTW we also enjoyed Universal’s Express Pass benefit for booking a room at one of their deluxe hotels and only taking an afternoon nap there. In contrast to WDW, though, that benefit is not offered at Universal’s “budget” hotels, just the deluxe ones.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 15, 2019)

silentg said:


> Go to the Disney website open an account mydisney.com  you are able to book fp with a ticket purchase .We have annual pass so we can book fp with our account. There is no cost to have an account. It links up friends and family too.
> Good Luck!
> Silentg





melpollard said:


> 60 days or 30 days out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you have an AP but no onsite reservation you can book up to 7 days of FPs for dates within the next 30 days. If you have an onsite reservation your window opens at 60 days before checkin.

For regular tickets, which are all date-specific now, you can book 30 days from each date if you do not have an onsite resort reservation. If you have an onsite resort reservation your booking window opens 60 days before checkin, even if the first day that your tickets are valid is later during your stay. For instance, if I have an onsite reservation for July 1-7 but my park tickets aren’t valid until July 3, I can book FPs at 60 days from July 1, but only for the number of days that I have valid tickets for. (Is that clear as mud? Yes, planning for WDW is SO much more complicated than it used to be!)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 15, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> For regular tickets, which are all date-specific now,



However there are people, like me, that still have days left on NO Expiration Tickets.  I have not been to Disney for about 7 years now.  I still have 8 days left of a no expiration ticket.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 15, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Disney did recently close the door on the “book and cancel at 29 days” technique.


I can't say I'm disappointed by that...


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 16, 2019)

bnoble said:


> I can't say I'm disappointed by that...



Me neither.

And surprise, surprise, FP availability has loosened up a tiny bit since then. Folks are reporting being able to get FP for FoP the 3rd day of their trip, not just the 5th day, when booking 60 days out from checkin.


----------

